# Mihajlovic commenta la sconfitta contro l'Inter. 13 Settembre 2015.



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la sconfitta contro l'Inter. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Balotelli? Era soltalnto la prima partita. Comunque, si sta comportando e allenando bene. Deve continuare così. Ci può dare una grossa mano. Oggi non sono arrabbiato per niente con la squadra. L'unica delusione è il risultato, ma abbiamo fatto molto bene. Ho ritrovato la squadra e gli ho fatto i complimenti. Se continueremo a giocare così vinceremo tante partite. Perchè ho tolto Bacca e non Honda? Io faccio l'allenatore e lei la presentatrice. Bacca ha fatto un pò meno bene. Pensavo che con tre attaccanti potevamo perdere l'equilibrio. Era troppo presto per mettere tre attaccanti. Potevamo fare un gol ma, allo stesso tempo, potevamo prenderne un altro. In generale, come squadra, abbiamo fatto bene. Abbiamo rischiato poco. Siamo andati a prenderli alti. Ho ritrovato la squadra, lo spirito e la personalità. A fare la differenza è stato un episodio. A loro è andata bene, a noi no. Anche se abbiamo giocato meglio e creato di più. De Jong ora rischia di trovare meno spazio? Nel calcio funziona così. Con Montolivo in quel ruolo abbiamo più qualità. Poteva essere più facile far giocare De Jong dall'inizio, ma ho deciso di cambiare tutto il centrocampo. Sono deluso solo per la sconfitta. Sono contento per tutto il resto".


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Settembre 2015)

Spero che si ravveda su Balotelli, in quella posizione (dove ha giocato anche stasera) deve anche correre meno, ad attaccare lo spazio ci pensano gli altri due.


----------



## smallball (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la sconfitta contro l'Inter. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Balotelli? Era soltalnto la prima partita. Comunque, si sta comportando e allenando bene. Deve continuare così. Ci può dare una grossa mano. Oggi non sono arrabbiato per niente con la squadra. L'unica delusione è il risultato, ma abbiamo fatto molto bene. Ho ritrovato la squadra e gli ho fatto i complimenti. Se continueremo a giocare così vinceremo tante partite. Perchè ho tolto Bacca e non Honda? Io faccio l'allenatore e lei la presentatrice. Bacca ha fatto un pò meno bene. Pensavo che con tre attaccanti potevamo perdere l'equilibrio. Era troppo presto per mettere tre attaccanti. Potevamo fare un gol ma, allo stesso tempo, potevamo prenderne un altro. In generale, come squadra, abbiamo fatto bene. Abbiamo rischiato poco. Siamo andati a prenderli alti. Ho ritrovato la squadra, lo spirito e la personalità".



devi recuperare e devi giocare con tre punte


----------



## Dany20 (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la sconfitta contro l'Inter. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Balotelli? Era soltalnto la prima partita. Comunque, si sta comportando e allenando bene. Deve continuare così. Ci può dare una grossa mano. Oggi non sono arrabbiato per niente con la squadra. L'unica delusione è il risultato, ma abbiamo fatto molto bene. Ho ritrovato la squadra e gli ho fatto i complimenti. Se continueremo a giocare così vinceremo tante partite. Perchè ho tolto Bacca e non Honda? Io faccio l'allenatore e lei la presentatrice. Bacca ha fatto un pò meno bene. Pensavo che con tre attaccanti potevamo perdere l'equilibrio. Era troppo presto per mettere tre attaccanti. Potevamo fare un gol ma, allo stesso tempo, potevamo prenderne un altro. In generale, come squadra, abbiamo fatto bene. Abbiamo rischiato poco. Siamo andati a prenderli alti. Ho ritrovato la squadra, lo spirito e la personalità".


Su Bacca non sono d'accordo. Sul resto si. Abbiamo fatto passi avanti rispetto a Empoli e Firenze anche se abbiamo perso. Abbiamo preso un gol da polli e troppe palle gol sprecate. Io non rimprovero nulla a parte la sostituzione di Honda.


----------



## Schism75 (13 Settembre 2015)

La tua sbruffonagine ha stufato.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Non ho nulla da rimproverare alla squadra. Ecco ci risiamo.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la sconfitta contro l'Inter. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Balotelli? Era soltalnto la prima partita. Comunque, si sta comportando e allenando bene. Deve continuare così. Ci può dare una grossa mano. Oggi non sono arrabbiato per niente con la squadra. L'unica delusione è il risultato, ma abbiamo fatto molto bene. Ho ritrovato la squadra e gli ho fatto i complimenti. Se continueremo a giocare così vinceremo tante partite.* Perchè ho tolto Bacca e non Honda? Io faccio l'allenatore e lei la presentatrice. Bacca ha fatto un pò meno bene.* Pensavo che con tre attaccanti potevamo perdere l'equilibrio. Era troppo presto per mettere tre attaccanti. Potevamo fare un gol ma, allo stesso tempo, potevamo prenderne un altro. In generale, come squadra, abbiamo fatto bene. Abbiamo rischiato poco. Siamo andati a prenderli alti. Ho ritrovato la squadra, lo spirito e la personalità. A fare la differenza è stato un episodio. A loro è andata bene, a noi no. Anche se abbiamo giocato meglio e creato di più. De Jong ora rischia di trovare meno spazio? Nel calcio funziona così. Con Montolivo in quel ruolo abbiamo più qualità. Poteva essere più facile far giocare De Jong dall'inizio, ma ho deciso di cambiare tutto il centrocampo. Sono deluso solo per la sconfitta. Sono contento per tutto il resto".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2015)

Sbaglia totalmente su Bacca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2015)

Non è vero che Bacca ha fatto meno di Honda, per il resto sono d'accordo, soprattutto su Montolivo davanti alla difesa al posto di De Jong.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Bacca da solo ha fatto ammattire tutta la difesa dell'Inter. Gli stessi interisti non si spiegano il cambio e hanno tirato un sospiro di sollievo alla sua uscita.

Sinisa posa il fiasco e meno arroganza che hai racimolato 3 punti su 9


----------



## Milan7champions (13 Settembre 2015)

Sbaglia sempre la formazione iniziale, 3 volte su 3, anche oggi schierando quella pippa di Honda


----------



## The P (13 Settembre 2015)

Mah... io questo bel Milan non l'ho visto. La differenza rispetto alle altre gare l'anno fatta Montolivo (e finalmente abbiamo ridotto drasticamente i retropassaggi), un discreto Kucka e un Bonaventura che sta crescendo in tutto (Jack ad oggi il migliore dei nostri).


----------



## The P (13 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bacca da solo ha fatto ammattire tutta la difesa dell'Inter. Gli stessi interisti non si spiegano il cambio e hanno tirato un sospiro di sollievo alla sua uscita.
> 
> Sinisa posa il fiasco e meno arroganza che hai racimolato 3 punti su 9



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2015)

Bacca era l'unico a muoversi e dare movimento. Boh.


----------



## danjr (13 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non ho nulla da rimproverare alla squadra. Ecco ci risiamo.


Onestamente oggi ha ragione su questo punto, han dato tutto però hanno dei limiti


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Che poi Luiz Adriano, quando è uscito Bacca, è stato NULLO.

Che cambio folle, questa partita Sinisa ce l'ha sulla coscienza


----------



## Victorss (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la sconfitta contro l'Inter. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Balotelli? Era soltalnto la prima partita. Comunque, si sta comportando e allenando bene. Deve continuare così. Ci può dare una grossa mano. Oggi non sono arrabbiato per niente con la squadra. L'unica delusione è il risultato, ma abbiamo fatto molto bene. Ho ritrovato la squadra e gli ho fatto i complimenti. Se continueremo a giocare così vinceremo tante partite. Perchè ho tolto Bacca e non Honda? Io faccio l'allenatore e lei la presentatrice. Bacca ha fatto un pò meno bene. Pensavo che con tre attaccanti potevamo perdere l'equilibrio. Era troppo presto per mettere tre attaccanti. Potevamo fare un gol ma, allo stesso tempo, potevamo prenderne un altro. In generale, come squadra, abbiamo fatto bene. Abbiamo rischiato poco. Siamo andati a prenderli alti. Ho ritrovato la squadra, lo spirito e la personalità. A fare la differenza è stato un episodio. A loro è andata bene, a noi no. Anche se abbiamo giocato meglio e creato di più. De Jong ora rischia di trovare meno spazio? Nel calcio funziona così. Con Montolivo in quel ruolo abbiamo più qualità. Poteva essere più facile far giocare De Jong dall'inizio, ma ho deciso di cambiare tutto il centrocampo. Sono deluso solo per la sconfitta. Sono contento per tutto il resto".



Tutto giusto e condivisibile. Stasera finalemente si è visto un gioco e la squadra non si è risparmiata.
L'unica cosa su cui sbaglia Miha secondo me è su Bacca, io avrei tolto Honda che non si reggeva in piedi. A parte Honda, Abate e Cerci gli altri han giocato tutti bene. Nota di merito per Montolivo, non me l'aspettavo.


----------



## danjr (13 Settembre 2015)

Bacca é l'unico che quando si accende può segnare... Luiz farà anche dei bei movimenti ma ha la freddezza del miglior robinho! Detto ququesto sto doveva mettere le 3 punte


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2015)

E' molto sulla difensiva.
Altro brutto segnale.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non ho nulla da rimproverare alla squadra. Ecco ci risiamo.



Ha ragione. Se poi la squadra ha dei limiti e sono evidenti non si possono fare i miracoli. Il materiale sul quale lavorare è questo, nonostante cento milioni spesi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (13 Settembre 2015)

Bacca meno di Honda? Ma è serio?


----------



## PoloNegativo (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la sconfitta contro l'Inter. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Balotelli? Era soltalnto la prima partita. Comunque, si sta comportando e allenando bene. Deve continuare così. Ci può dare una grossa mano. Oggi non sono arrabbiato per niente con la squadra. L'unica delusione è il risultato, ma abbiamo fatto molto bene. Ho ritrovato la squadra e gli ho fatto i complimenti.*Pensavo qualcosa di diverso dalla persona che affermava che vincere fosse un dovere.* Se continueremo a giocare così vinceremo tante partite. Perchè ho tolto Bacca e non Honda? Io faccio l'allenatore e lei la presentatrice. Bacca ha fatto un pò meno bene. *Una affermazione del genere significa non aver visto la partita.*Pensavo che con tre attaccanti potevamo perdere l'equilibrio. Era troppo presto per mettere tre attaccanti. *Questo è vero. Più attaccanti non significa più probabilità di segnare.*Potevamo fare un gol ma, allo stesso tempo, potevamo prenderne un altro. *Questa è una frase stupida. Quando si perde non si ha nulla da perdere e quindi vale la pena prendere il rischio.* In generale, come squadra, abbiamo fatto bene. Abbiamo rischiato poco. Siamo andati a prenderli alti. Ho ritrovato la squadra, lo spirito e la personalità. A fare la differenza è stato un episodio. A loro è andata bene, a noi no. Anche se abbiamo giocato meglio e creato di più. De Jong ora rischia di trovare meno spazio? Nel calcio funziona così. Con Montolivo in quel ruolo abbiamo più qualità. Poteva essere più facile far giocare De Jong dall'inizio, ma ho deciso di cambiare tutto il centrocampo. Sono deluso solo per la sconfitta. Sono contento per tutto il resto".


.


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la sconfitta contro l'Inter. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Balotelli? Era soltalnto la prima partita. Comunque, si sta comportando e allenando bene. Deve continuare così. Ci può dare una grossa mano. Oggi non sono arrabbiato per niente con la squadra. L'unica delusione è il risultato, ma abbiamo fatto molto bene. Ho ritrovato la squadra e gli ho fatto i complimenti. Se continueremo a giocare così vinceremo tante partite. Perchè ho tolto Bacca e non Honda? Io faccio l'allenatore e lei la presentatrice. Bacca ha fatto un pò meno bene. Pensavo che con tre attaccanti potevamo perdere l'equilibrio. Era troppo presto per mettere tre attaccanti. Potevamo fare un gol ma, allo stesso tempo, potevamo prenderne un altro. In generale, come squadra, abbiamo fatto bene. Abbiamo rischiato poco. Siamo andati a prenderli alti. Ho ritrovato la squadra, lo spirito e la personalità. A fare la differenza è stato un episodio. A loro è andata bene, a noi no. Anche se abbiamo giocato meglio e creato di più. De Jong ora rischia di trovare meno spazio? Nel calcio funziona così. Con Montolivo in quel ruolo abbiamo più qualità. Poteva essere più facile far giocare De Jong dall'inizio, ma ho deciso di cambiare tutto il centrocampo. Sono deluso solo per la sconfitta. Sono contento per tutto il resto".



Non sono d'accordo su Bacca,ma sul resto tutto sommato sì. Anche se non sopporto di vedere in campo Montolivo,ma stasera non si è comportato male. Per il resto è vero che giocare bene e perdere non è un'attenuante,ma è andata così,cerchiamo perlomeno di vedere le cose positive per ripartire da qui.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2015)

*Mihajlovic molto nervoso a Sky:"Quando il Milan gioca bene è demerito degli avversari, quando il Milan gioca male è merito degli avversari. Non ho capito bene cosa intendete... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene e non meritavamo di perdere".*


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha ragione. Se poi la squadra ha dei limiti e sono evidenti non si possono fare i miracoli. Il materiale sul quale lavorare è questo, nonostante cento milioni spesi.



Non ha ragione. Abbiamo preso quasi lo stesso gol del trofeo TIM (Brozovic) lasciando tutto quello spazio al tiratore. Perseverare è diabolico.


----------



## dyablo65 (13 Settembre 2015)

imparerai molte cose al milan , miha , anche la buona educazione.

solo il dio svedese puo' permettersi questa arroganza.


----------



## Victorss (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic molto nervoso a Sky:"Quando il Milan gioca bene è demerito degli avversari, quando il Milan gioca male è merito degli avversari. Non ho capito bene cosa intendete... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene e non meritavamo di perdere".*



Ha ragione.


----------



## Montag84 (13 Settembre 2015)

Bacca è stato un errore, è vero.

Ma a centrocampo non aveva molte alternative se voleva inserire più qualita'.

Chi metteva per Honda? Balotelli (l'unico che corre meno di Honda in squadra), Cerci o Suso? 

Non scherziamo dai.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic molto nervoso a Sky:"Quando il Milan gioca bene è demerito degli avversari, quando il Milan gioca male è merito degli avversari. Non ho capito bene cosa intendete... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene e non meritavamo di perdere".*



Sta svalvolando

I proclami sulla vittoria al derby li aveva fatti lui, accetti le conseguenze


----------



## PoloNegativo (13 Settembre 2015)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Bacca è stato un errore, è vero.
> 
> Ma a centrocampo non aveva molte alternative se voleva inserire più qualita'.
> 
> ...


Premettendo che Balotelli oggi si è mosso abbastanza e bene (al contrario di Honda, che oggi correva a vanvera).... ma la mia domanda è:"Cosa ti fa pensare che correre di più significa giocare meglio?"


----------



## JohnShepard (13 Settembre 2015)

Ha sbagliato anche per me a levare Bacca lasciando in campo quell'ameba giapponese, ma per il resto l'ha preparata bene, non sarei così critico, la squadra è quella che è ragazzi !


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Settembre 2015)

Bacca ha più volte fatto sbandare la difesa dell'Inter nel primo tempo, e dice che quel CESSO di honda ha fatto meglio? Bah


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Settembre 2015)

Alla domanda della presentatrice "perchè è uscito Bacca al posto di Honda?", il mister si è incavolato.
Prima ha risposto "perchè io faccio l'allenatore e lei la presentatrice". 
Poi ha spiegato che era prematuro giocare un 4 3 3, rischiando di prendere un secondo gol.
Ha tolto Bacca perchè non ha giocato al meglio- 
Alla fine fatto entrare la terza punta (Cerci ).
Va da sé che la terza punta valeva un decimo di Bacca, ma quello pare non lo sapesse...


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Non ha ragione. Abbiamo preso quasi lo stesso gol del trofeo TIM (Brozovic) lasciando tutto quello spazio al tiratore. Perseverare è diabolico.



Oggi abbiamo concesso tre palle gol. Una per l'errore di Lopez, una per una pessima interpretazione del fuorigioco di De Sciglio ed il gol di Guarin. 

Il vero problema è che li davanti abbiamo sprecato alcune palle gol e sbagliato tantissimi tiri da fuori che ci hanno concesso. Il gol sbagliato non è il primo di questo tipo, è vero. Quella era la posizione di Montolivo e l'ha lasciata scoperta, nessun difensore ha pensato di uscire prima e spendere se fosse stato necessario anche il giallo. 

Non abbiamo perso per il gol concesso, ma perchè davanti ci manca ed è palese qualità e costruzione. Se questa sera al posto dei fumosi Honda e Bonaventura (erano i deputati a portare qualità lo davanti) c'erano due giocatori di altro livello, sarebbe lecito aspettarseli al Milan, si vinceva 2-3 a 1 visto quello che l'Inter ti concede sempre.


----------



## gabuz (13 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la sconfitta contro l'Inter. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Balotelli? Era soltalnto la prima partita. Comunque, si sta comportando e allenando bene. Deve continuare così. Ci può dare una grossa mano. Oggi non sono arrabbiato per niente con la squadra. L'unica delusione è il risultato, ma abbiamo fatto molto bene. Ho ritrovato la squadra e gli ho fatto i complimenti. Se continueremo a giocare così vinceremo tante partite. Perchè ho tolto Bacca e non Honda? Io faccio l'allenatore e lei la presentatrice. Bacca ha fatto un pò meno bene. Pensavo che con tre attaccanti potevamo perdere l'equilibrio. Era troppo presto per mettere tre attaccanti. Potevamo fare un gol ma, allo stesso tempo, potevamo prenderne un altro. In generale, come squadra, abbiamo fatto bene. Abbiamo rischiato poco. Siamo andati a prenderli alti. Ho ritrovato la squadra, lo spirito e la personalità. A fare la differenza è stato un episodio. A loro è andata bene, a noi no. Anche se abbiamo giocato meglio e creato di più. De Jong ora rischia di trovare meno spazio? Nel calcio funziona così. Con Montolivo in quel ruolo abbiamo più qualità. Poteva essere più facile far giocare De Jong dall'inizio, ma ho deciso di cambiare tutto il centrocampo. Sono deluso solo per la sconfitta. Sono contento per tutto il resto".



1) Se è soddisfatto di questo Milan siamo rovinati e la cosa mi preoccupa
2) Honda è impresentabile ed è stato imbarazzante
3) Non doveva uscire Bacca ma il giapponese o Robinho 2.0

Sto Mihajlovic non lo volevo e continua a non convincermi. Tante parole ma abbiamo 3 punti racimolati di fondo schiena, perso il derby oltre a due scontri diretti.


----------



## folletto (14 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Che poi Luiz Adriano, quando è uscito Bacca, è stato NULLO.*
> 
> Che cambio folle, questa partita Sinisa ce l'ha sulla coscienza



Esatto, Bacca anche senza palla fa tantissimo per la fase offensiva e l'altro è sparito senza di lui diventando facile da marcare.
Detto questo per me l'errore più grande è ostinarsi a giocare con il rombo quando non abbiamo uno straccio di trequartista in rosa, Honda (peggiore per distacco insieme ad Abate) è davvero impresentabile. Le occasioni dopo l'uscita di Bacca sono dovute al fatto che Ciuffo ha messo tutti dietro e alle giocate individuali dello svitato.
Con un trequartista ed una mezzala di qualità discreta sta partita la portavi a casa.


----------



## Casnop (14 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la sconfitta contro l'Inter. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Balotelli? Era soltalnto la prima partita. Comunque, si sta comportando e allenando bene. Deve continuare così. Ci può dare una grossa mano. Oggi non sono arrabbiato per niente con la squadra. L'unica delusione è il risultato, ma abbiamo fatto molto bene. Ho ritrovato la squadra e gli ho fatto i complimenti. Se continueremo a giocare così vinceremo tante partite. Perchè ho tolto Bacca e non Honda? Io faccio l'allenatore e lei la presentatrice. Bacca ha fatto un pò meno bene. Pensavo che con tre attaccanti potevamo perdere l'equilibrio. Era troppo presto per mettere tre attaccanti. Potevamo fare un gol ma, allo stesso tempo, potevamo prenderne un altro. In generale, come squadra, abbiamo fatto bene. Abbiamo rischiato poco. Siamo andati a prenderli alti. Ho ritrovato la squadra, lo spirito e la personalità. A fare la differenza è stato un episodio. A loro è andata bene, a noi no. Anche se abbiamo giocato meglio e creato di più. De Jong ora rischia di trovare meno spazio? Nel calcio funziona così. Con Montolivo in quel ruolo abbiamo più qualità. Poteva essere più facile far giocare De Jong dall'inizio, ma ho deciso di cambiare tutto il centrocampo. Sono deluso solo per la sconfitta. Sono contento per tutto il resto".


Sinisa, io non faccio il presentatore e dunque chiedo: Bonaventura è un trequarti dinamico, la cinghia di trasmissione di energia e gioco che viene da Romagnoli e Montolivo, e perché lo lasciamo a mezzala? Si è sfinito tra rammendi e coperture nella zona di competenza, ed ha perso quello che serviva per vincere: l'uomo che tiene un po' più su e più dentro il Bacca, che dopo dieci scatti ha alzato bandiera bianca, e lo porta a segnare. Honda può deliziare le skyrooms degli stadi sauditi ma che c'entra con il far west della serie A? Jack a posto, e la prossima volta serviamo il poker, ok?


----------



## mistergao (14 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la sconfitta contro l'Inter. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Balotelli? Era soltalnto la prima partita. Comunque, si sta comportando e allenando bene. Deve continuare così. Ci può dare una grossa mano. Oggi non sono arrabbiato per niente con la squadra. L'unica delusione è il risultato, ma abbiamo fatto molto bene. Ho ritrovato la squadra e gli ho fatto i complimenti. Se continueremo a giocare così vinceremo tante partite. Perchè ho tolto Bacca e non Honda? Io faccio l'allenatore e lei la presentatrice. Bacca ha fatto un pò meno bene. Pensavo che con tre attaccanti potevamo perdere l'equilibrio. Era troppo presto per mettere tre attaccanti. Potevamo fare un gol ma, allo stesso tempo, potevamo prenderne un altro. In generale, come squadra, abbiamo fatto bene. Abbiamo rischiato poco. Siamo andati a prenderli alti. Ho ritrovato la squadra, lo spirito e la personalità. A fare la differenza è stato un episodio. A loro è andata bene, a noi no. Anche se abbiamo giocato meglio e creato di più. De Jong ora rischia di trovare meno spazio? Nel calcio funziona così. Con Montolivo in quel ruolo abbiamo più qualità. Poteva essere più facile far giocare De Jong dall'inizio, ma ho deciso di cambiare tutto il centrocampo. Sono deluso solo per la sconfitta. Sono contento per tutto il resto".



Fossi in lui mi farei un bell'esame di coscienza su come ha messo giù la squadra, non tanto a livello di uomini, ma di mentalità. Probabilmente attendere un po' di più l'Inter, costringendola ad impostare il gioco sarebbe stata una buona idea, mentre partire a tuono attaccando e lasciando all'avversario il contropiede non lo è stata. Su Montolivo-De Jong non ha tutti i torti, ma all'inizio del secondo tempo Montolivo doveva uscire, non ne aveva più.



Admin ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic molto nervoso a Sky:"Quando il Milan gioca bene è demerito degli avversari, quando il Milan gioca male è merito degli avversari. Non ho capito bene cosa intendete... Oggi abbiamo giocato bene e non meritavamo di perdere".*



E qui sbaglia, perchè quando perdi devi stare zitto.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sinisa Mihajlovic commenta la sconfitta contro l'Inter. Ecco le parole del tecnico rossonero:"Balotelli? Era soltalnto la prima partita. Comunque, si sta comportando e allenando bene. Deve continuare così. Ci può dare una grossa mano. Oggi non sono arrabbiato per niente con la squadra. L'unica delusione è il risultato, ma abbiamo fatto molto bene. Ho ritrovato la squadra e gli ho fatto i complimenti. Se continueremo a giocare così vinceremo tante partite. Perchè ho tolto Bacca e non Honda? Io faccio l'allenatore e lei la presentatrice. Bacca ha fatto un pò meno bene. Pensavo che con tre attaccanti potevamo perdere l'equilibrio. Era troppo presto per mettere tre attaccanti. Potevamo fare un gol ma, allo stesso tempo, potevamo prenderne un altro. In generale, come squadra, abbiamo fatto bene. Abbiamo rischiato poco. Siamo andati a prenderli alti. Ho ritrovato la squadra, lo spirito e la personalità. A fare la differenza è stato un episodio. A loro è andata bene, a noi no. Anche se abbiamo giocato meglio e creato di più. De Jong ora rischia di trovare meno spazio? Nel calcio funziona così. Con Montolivo in quel ruolo abbiamo più qualità. Poteva essere più facile far giocare De Jong dall'inizio, ma ho deciso di cambiare tutto il centrocampo. Sono deluso solo per la sconfitta. Sono contento per tutto il resto".




il derby bisogna vincerlo.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (14 Settembre 2015)

Se davvero pensa che Honda abbia giocato meglio di Bacca le cose sono due, o mente oppure non capisce le partite. Secondo me la seconda...ed è molto grave


----------



## Kaladin85 (14 Settembre 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sinisa, io non faccio il presentatore e dunque chiedo: Bonaventura è un trequarti dinamico, la cinghia di trasmissione di energia e gioco che viene da Romagnoli e Montolivo, e perché lo lasciamo a mezzala? Si è sfinito tra rammendi e coperture nella zona di competenza, ed ha perso quello che serviva per vincere: l'uomo che tiene un po' più su e più dentro il Bacca, che dopo dieci scatti ha alzato bandiera bianca, e lo porta a segnare. Honda può deliziare le skyrooms degli stadi sauditi ma che c'entra con il far west della serie A? Jack a posto, e la prossima volta serviamo il poker, ok?



Bonaventura non può fare il trequartista e ieri, sebbene in un altro ruolo, si è visto perchè: i suoi limiti tattici sono imbarazzanti.
Non sa fare pressing (il loro gol nasce da una sua pressione sciagurata troppo alta) e non sa gestire il pallone (la passa quando dovrebbe tirare e tenta tiri improponibili quando dovrebbe ragionare).
Può fare solo l'esterno sinistro, quindi o si passa al 4-4-2 o non sarà mai fondamentale per questa squadra.


----------



## Montag84 (14 Settembre 2015)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Premettendo che Balotelli oggi si è mosso abbastanza e bene (al contrario di Honda, che oggi correva a vanvera).... ma la mia domanda è:"Cosa ti fa pensare che correre di più significa giocare meglio?"



Puoi avere i piedi di Pirlo, ma se corri sotto ritmo rispetto agli altri 19 giocatori di movimento in campo serve a poco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Settembre 2015)

Possiamo fare tutti i ragionamenti della terra ma la sostanza non cambia: 3 partite 3 punti, 2 sconfitte con dirette avversarie e attacco abbastanza sterile (benché sia il reparto senza dubbio più qualitativo)..

I segnali positivi li vedrò quando arriveranno i tre punti..poi non mi ecciterei troppo all'aver "dominato" l'inter dato che come gioco sono stai messi sotto anche da Atalanta e Carpi..però ad oggi gli gira tutto bene e sono già a 9 punti..

Credo sarà un campionato equilibrato per cui con un filotto si può senza dubbio recuperare ma mi sembra che ci manchi "sostanza"..


----------



## enne (14 Settembre 2015)

Sono d'accordo con quanto detto da Bergomi, ieri hanno giocato un calcio troglodita,
con tutti quegli spazi avrebbe giocato bene chiunque.
Dalla prossima si tornerà a faticare molto di piu', e la formazione o i cambi sbagliati
peseranno maggiormente.


----------



## PoloNegativo (14 Settembre 2015)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Puoi avere i piedi di Pirlo, ma se corri sotto ritmo rispetto agli altri 19 giocatori di movimento in campo serve a poco.


Pirlo è il classico esempio di campione che corre poco, giusto per dimostrare che non correre non implica essere poco utile.
Inoltre, dipende anche da come si corre, altrimenti voglio vedere la mia utilità nel fare 1000 giri di campo disinteressandomi della partita. Ovviamente questo è un caso estremo, ma dovrebbe dare l'idea.
E in ogni caso, Balotelli non l'ho visto fermo come fai sembrare, ma ripeto che anche se lo fosse stato, ci sono i due punti di sopra.


----------



## Montag84 (14 Settembre 2015)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Pirlo è il classico esempio di campione che corre poco, giusto per dimostrare che non correre non implica essere poco utile.
> Inoltre, dipende anche da come si corre, altrimenti voglio vedere la mia utilità nel fare 1000 giri di campo disinteressandomi della partita. Ovviamente questo è un caso estremo, ma dovrebbe dare l'idea.
> E in ogni caso, Balotelli non l'ho visto fermo come fai sembrare, ma ripeto che anche se lo fosse stato, ci sono i due punti di sopra.



Parlo di ritmo e di cambi di velocita', non di corsa generica. Comunque il Pirlo della juve col cavolo che correva poco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Settembre 2015)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Pirlo è il classico esempio di campione che corre poco, giusto per dimostrare che non correre non implica essere poco utile.
> Inoltre, dipende anche da come si corre, altrimenti voglio vedere la mia utilità nel fare 1000 giri di campo disinteressandomi della partita. Ovviamente questo è un caso estremo, ma dovrebbe dare l'idea.
> E in ogni caso, Balotelli non l'ho visto fermo come fai sembrare, ma ripeto che anche se lo fosse stato, ci sono i due punti di sopra.



non confondiamo la corsa con la velocità , pirlo correva ma non era veloce come un martins qualsiasi


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (14 Settembre 2015)

Mamma santa.. Sinisa il gioco del calcio non sa neanche cosa sia, pare propio
l' allenatore catenacciaro di scuola inter che prima di pensare a come vincere
lui pensa a come non perdere.. Alla domanda su Bacca ha avuto pure il coraggio
di stizzirsi.. cioè fammi capire allenatore perdi 1 a 0 e levi il centravanti x 
mettere una mezza punta perchè hai paura di sbilanciarti troppo e prendere
un' altro gol? e se x caso vincevi che facevi levavi i 2 attaccanti e mettevi
2 difensori? ..ma x piacere lascia perdere il Milan sei preciso x un Torino,
x l' Atalanta o x un' Inter da meta classifica..


----------



## PoloNegativo (14 Settembre 2015)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Parlo di ritmo e di cambi di velocita', non di corsa generica. Comunque il Pirlo della juve col cavolo che correva poco.


In effetti cercando su internet il Pirlo della Juve correva più di quanto mi sarei aspettato, ma secondo me sbagli a parlare di ritmo e cambi di velocità visto che Pirlo non è veloce e non potrebbe neanche permetterselo, secondo me, oltre a non averglielo quasi mai visto.




Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non confondiamo la corsa con la velocità , pirlo correva ma non era veloce come un martins qualsiasi


Io non parlo di velocità, infatti, io considero i chilometri percorsi a fine partita, ma ho visto che da quel punto di vista i dati sembrerebbero dare ragione a Pirlo.

In ogni caso, l'utilità di un giocatore non si misura in base a quanto corre.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura non può fare il trequartista e ieri, sebbene in un altro ruolo, si è visto perchè: i suoi limiti tattici sono imbarazzanti.
> Non sa fare pressing (il loro gol nasce da una sua pressione sciagurata troppo alta) e non sa gestire il pallone (la passa quando dovrebbe tirare e tenta tiri improponibili quando dovrebbe ragionare).
> Può fare solo l'esterno sinistro, quindi o si passa al 4-4-2 o non sarà mai fondamentale per questa squadra.



perfetto


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2015)

Forse quando ha segnato l'Inter ha voluto perderla, così si spiega la risposta stizzita sul cambio di Bacca perchè la vera risposta non la poteva dire, e la spiegazione seguente non regge, Bacca era il migliore dei nostri e tutte le azioni pericolose erano venute da lui, gli avversari si son fatti grasse risate sulla sostituzione.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Settembre 2015)

Kaladin85 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura non può fare il trequartista e ieri, sebbene in un altro ruolo, si è visto perchè: i suoi limiti tattici sono imbarazzanti.
> Non sa fare pressing (il loro gol nasce da una sua pressione sciagurata troppo alta) e non sa gestire il pallone (la passa quando dovrebbe tirare e tenta tiri improponibili quando dovrebbe ragionare).
> Può fare solo l'esterno sinistro, quindi o si passa al 4-4-2 o non sarà mai fondamentale per questa squadra.



What???
Bonaventura limitato tatticamente????


----------



## S T B (14 Settembre 2015)

dopo ogni sortita offensiva prendevamo un contropiede. Con tutto lo spazio che aveva davanti Guarin dovevamo fare un fallo tattico per buttarlo giù. Si dice tanto male di Nigel, ma probabilmente se ci fosse stato ci avrebbe pensato lui. Ma è solo un'idea mia. Non credo di ricordare punizioni dal limite per l'inter ieri... li abbiamo fatti tirare da fuori praticamente sempre e ci sta di prenderlo un gol. 
Ma potevamo farlo anche noi il gol. Probabilmente avrei reagito come Miha ieri. Mi piace perchè non gli piace perdere e noi purtroppo ultimamente ci siamo abituati troppo, però mi sa che vuol essere come Mourinho e Conte, ma almeno loro erano arroganti con grandi giocatori...


----------



## S T B (14 Settembre 2015)

a metà settembre questo si accorge che davanti alla difesa deve giocare uno con un minimo di qualità. Perchè non ha insisitito per avere un regista? Witsel non lo era ed è bastato provare Montolivo, che è tutt'altro che un fenomeno, per andare un tantino meglio. Persino Lodi potrebbe far un figurone in quel ruolo nel Milan di oggi...


----------



## gabuz (14 Settembre 2015)

S T B ha scritto:


> dopo ogni sortita offensiva prendevamo un contropiede. Con tutto lo spazio che aveva davanti Guarin dovevamo fare un fallo tattico per buttarlo giù.


Per questo per me non abbiamo giocato bene. Ogni volta che gli interisti prendevano palla potevano fare tranquillamente 15-20 metri palla al piede. Non esiste


----------

